# Here we go again!!



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Here I am looking at Petfinder again. 
Anyone in Minnesota looking to add a furbaby?? He looks soo sweet and his story is very sad. I hope he gets the home he deserves.

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13639956


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Anyone in the SF area??
http://sfbay.craigslist.org/scz/pet/1152593092.html


----------

